# Modbus <-> PROFIBUS Gateway



## pvbrowser (25 Februar 2007)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Gateways ?
Der Modbus sollte über TCP gehen.


----------



## uncle_tom (25 Februar 2007)

Hallo pvbrowser,

das Thema hatten wir doch vor knapp 3 Monaten schon einmal

Link

ein fertiges Gateway wirst du nicht finden. Mit den gängigen SPS-Systemen
(Simatic, Saia, etc.) sollte dies jedoch problemlos realisierbar sein. Wie auch
im obigen Thread bereits erwähnt.


----------



## pvbrowser (26 Februar 2007)

Danke,

momentan nehmen wir Hilscher CIF Karten,
um einen PC mit dem PROFIBUS zu koppeln.
http://de.hilscher.com/products_group_pccards.html

Es wäre nur schön, wenn man einen PC über Ethernet mit Hilfe des Modbus Protokolls an ein Gateway zum PROFIBUS hätte koppeln können.

OK,  eine SPS geht auch.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Februar 2007)

http://www.hms-networks.de/products/anybusx/AnyBus-X_ModbusTCP-S_Profibus-S.htm

http://www.hms-networks.de/products/anybusx/AnyBus-X_Profibus-M_ModbusTCP-S.htm


----------



## pvbrowser (26 Februar 2007)

Danke für die Links.
Das ist genau, was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## MarkusP (7 März 2007)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Danke für die Links.
> Das ist genau, was ich gesucht habe.


 
Servus,

wieso nimmst Du nicht den Gateway PKV40-PB von Hilscher, wenn Ihr jetzt schon Hardware von Hilscher einsetzt ?
(Gateway Ethernet/Feldbussystem mit 486/66MHz, 8MB DRAM, 4 MB Flash, Windows CE Betriebssystem, Web-Server und Gateway auf 'Modbus-RTU on top of TCP/IP', mit Profibus-DP Master Interface.)

Eine weitere Top-Adresse meiner Meinung nach ist die Firma Woodhead
(www.woodhead.com), diese Geräte können z.B. auf der Modbus-Seite Master oder Slave sein.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## pvbrowser (8 März 2007)

Hallo Markus,

danke für die alternativen Vorschläge.
Wir betreiben das Open Source Projekt
http://pvbrowser.org
mit dem man Prozessvisualisierung, HMI und SCADA machen kann.

Modbus ist eines unserer bevorzugten Protokolle,
weil es offen dokumentiert ist.
Daher finden wir es gut, wenn die Feldbusanbindung über Modbus laufen kann und wir die Anwender auf solche Lösungen hinweisen können. 

Profibus können wir zwar auch direkt über Hilscher CIF Karten,
aber diese Lösung braucht eben keine spezielle Hardware im PC,
sondern das Gateway kann im Schaltschrank untergebracht werden.

Viel Grüsse
Rainer


----------

